# RGS and AIR8 on somewhat wet lawn



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

We got some rain last night, today it is Mid-60's and clear. So everything is drying up but slowly. Had planned on putting down RGS and AIR8 today, does it matter if the lawn isn't completely dry?

Any thought are appreciated.


----------



## Turfsurfer (Dec 15, 2018)

I like to have some rain when putting out air8. Helps it work into soil. Cant hurt with the RGS either. Long as you not getting inches of rain.. my .02


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

From speaking with Paul Castleberry from GCF; the more water the better. Having a lawn that's 'pre-wet' shouldn't hurt, but help things get down in the soil. I'd just be careful if you're expecting a downpour, etc. I'm going to put mine down soon - haven't used it before.


----------

